# Closing team



## Sebastian (Dec 8, 2019)

What do the closing teams look like at your stores.. hours, rolls, responsibilities, TL routines TM routines etc expectations etc etc


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 8, 2019)

Also how many TLs For how long Im the day , how many TMs


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 8, 2019)

Depends on store size & if the store is modernization. The goal is shifts to be mid shifts. More tasks at less pay.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 8, 2019)

What’s that it’s 2 team members on check lanes all night


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 8, 2019)

All stores should be modernized at this point right? And how can they be mid shifts if they are closing?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 8, 2019)

Sebastian said:


> All stores should be modernized at this point right? And how can they be mid shifts if they are closing?


They are supposed to have closing experts at night.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 8, 2019)

Sebastian said:


> What do the closing teams look like at your stores.. hours, rolls, responsibilities, TL routines TM routines etc expectations etc etc


Just reposting op, cause that’s what I’m asking about is the closing ETL/TL and experts


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 8, 2019)

At my store it differs between weekdays & weekends. Weekdays there's one closing TL/LOD. She's Style, and there's usually another Style TL and at least one grocery TL, along with one or two SETLs (but we promoted all of our GSAs to SETLs, which I gather is unusual). All ETLs are usually out by 7-8pm, except on Wednesdays, when my ETL takes longer getting out because of writing the schedule. We only have three GM TLs, I think, and two of them are days only (inbound, mostly) and the third mostly works days, too, but closes occasionally during the week.

Weekends there's a closing ETL, and usually at least 1 TL each in grocery and style, and the third GM TL will close about once a month.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Sebastian (Dec 9, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> View attachment 9306


That’s real vague


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 9, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> At my store it differs between weekdays & weekends. Weekdays there's one closing TL/LOD. She's Style, and there's usually another Style TL and at least one grocery TL, along with one or two SETLs (but we promoted all of our GSAs to SETLs, which I gather is unusual). All ETLs are usually out by 7-8pm, except on Wednesdays, when my ETL takes longer getting out because of writing the schedule. We only have three GM TLs, I think, and two of them are days only (inbound, mostly) and the third mostly works days, too, but closes occasionally during the week.
> 
> Weekends there's a closing ETL, and usually at least 1 TL each in grocery and style, and the third GM TL will close about once a month.


Dang y’all seem stacked everyone but the closing TL leave by 6:30 at my store


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 9, 2019)

You might want to talk to your tl for the correct answer.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 9, 2019)

Look folks, @Sebastian has a reasonable question and is catching a lot of shit.  Asking for a comparison for how the closing duties are actually carried out in different stores is not too much to ask for.  Implementation of the Modernization Bible can be ASANTS, and comparing the good and bad of the different ways of following the rules can help a store that is struggling with a particular issue.

So, at y'all stores, what do the hours look like (at your own store)?  What duties are actually done by who?  Is there a routine or process that the TL and the TMs follow pretty regularly?  In the order of steps done in that routine?  What tasks are done by (at your own store) by the closing TMs, what are shifted to other shifts, what from other shifts are given to the closers?  Are there closing TMs that are not closing experts, and what's the workload division between them?

Help the poor guy out.  Don't just throw down the Modernization Bible as if everyone follows it perfectly with no ambiguity, and not talk about your own experiences in the stores themselves.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## gsa4lyfe (Dec 9, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> At my store it differs between weekdays & weekends. Weekdays there's one closing TL/LOD. She's Style, and there's usually another Style TL and at least one grocery TL, along with one or two SETLs (but we promoted all of our GSAs to SETLs, which I gather is unusual). All ETLs are usually out by 7-8pm, except on Wednesdays, when my ETL takes longer getting out because of writing the schedule. We only have three GM TLs, I think, and two of them are days only (inbound, mostly) and the third mostly works days, too, but closes occasionally during the week.
> 
> Weekends there's a closing ETL, and usually at least 1 TL each in grocery and style, and the third GM TL will close about once a month.


This can’t be right. Your closing TL doesn’t have a department and works M-F or S-T. Also you don’t have a closing ETL you have ETLs that rotate on the weekends. Your style TL can’t be your closing TL. Unless you are currently in between TLs


----------



## countingsheep (Dec 9, 2019)

Mmm well tm wise we normally have closing expert in GM that walks with the Team Lead and runa the team while team lead does nothing really. Beauty closer, elctronics closer, and one peraon in all of gm beaide the closing expert.

Two to three in style depending on the night and self check out after 6pm foe the front. No gueat service. We all get carts about 30mins before close. The rest of the night we are 100% getting zones perfect. Any truck or project left overs we clean up and if we have ofos left do those. 

Take down add on saturdays. Um. Pretty normal old school stuff. Reahop of course. They call us DBOs and claim our depts as our business but we are still just zoning and reahiping most the time. Also 4hrs shifts only for closing here. So no lunches. Which means no staying super late.
Dunno about our hours beside we are over by 400 or so :/ I get abput 22hrs a week as a closer with only closing availability. Dunno if that helps at all.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 9, 2019)

Sebastian said:


> Dang y’all seem stacked everyone but the closing TL leave by 6:30 at my store



Uh, well, then I don't know what to say to that. Unless your store closes at 6, the closing TL leaving at 6:30 seems like your store is not doing it right.


gsa4lyfe said:


> This can’t be right. Your closing TL doesn’t have a department and works M-F or S-T. Also you don’t have a closing ETL you have ETLs that rotate on the weekends. Your style TL can’t be your closing TL. Unless you are currently in between TLs



She obviously will answer questions from anyone and do the LOD thing as best she can, but whatever her precise title currently, she was a Style TL before she started closing on weeknights, so that's her experience. And the non-LOD tasks she does are mostly Style. She's great, don't get me wrong, but doesn't always know the ins-and-outs of GM or grocery or whatever, so I think of her as a Style TL.


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 10, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Look folks, @Sebastian has a reasonable question and is catching a lot of shit.  Asking for a comparison for how the closing duties are actually carried out in different stores is not too much to ask for.  Implementation of the Modernization Bible can be ASANTS, and comparing the good and bad of the different ways of following the rules can help a store that is struggling with a particular issue.
> 
> So, at y'all stores, what do the hours look like (at your own store)?  What duties are actually done by who?  Is there a routine or process that the TL and the TMs follow pretty regularly?  In the order of steps done in that routine?  What tasks are done by (at your own store) by the closing TMs, what are shifted to other shifts, what from other shifts are given to the closers?  Are there closing TMs that are not closing experts, and what's the workload division between them?
> 
> Help the poor guy out.  Don't just throw down the Modernization Bible as if everyone follows it perfectly with no ambiguity, and not talk about your own experiences in the stores themselves.


Omg you’re my favorite person thank you. I’m just trying to build a strong routine


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 10, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> Uh, well, then I don't know what to say to that. Unless your store closes at 6, the closing TL leaving at 6:30 seems like your store is not doing it right.
> 
> 
> She obviously will answer questions from anyone and do the LOD thing as best she can, but whatever her precise title currently, she was a Style TL before she started closing on weeknights, so that's her experience. And the non-LOD tasks she does are mostly Style. She's great, don't get me wrong, but doesn't always know the ins-and-outs of GM or grocery or whatever, so I think of her as a Style TL.


Nah I said everyone (TL wise) leaves by 6:30 EXCEPT for the closing TL. Right now they aren’t classifying them properly so I get 3 closing GM TMs and very few DBO for like 30 mins to an hour... my closing team comes in at 5 at the earliest , then 6 , then 7 and I come in at 330?


----------



## Dog (Dec 10, 2019)

Sebastian said:


> Omg you’re my favorite person thank you. I’m just trying to build a strong routine


What is your role


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Dec 10, 2019)

I wish I could get closing expert but they gave the evening hours to all the f@cking elves and now my sleep schedule is f@cked


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 10, 2019)

Sebastian said:


> Nah I said everyone (TL wise) leaves by 6:30 EXCEPT for the closing TL. Right now they aren’t classifying them properly so I get 3 closing GM TMs and very few DBO for like 30 mins to an hour... my closing team comes in at 5 at the earliest , then 6 , then 7 and I come in at 330?


The closing team is supposed to come in 5pm & later. Closing tl comes in at 3pm or 4pm depending on what the store closes. There is more info on workbench about closing tl's & routines.


----------



## Zorgmed (Dec 10, 2019)

Closing TM here. I just do what ever the LOD wants me to do for that shift, but mostly GM work. We also have other Closing TM at my store that do not close, just reshop til 8 then their done.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Dec 10, 2019)

Zorgmed said:


> Closing TM here. I just do what ever the LOD wants me to do for that shift, but mostly GM work. We also have other Closing TM at my store that do not close, just reshop til 8 then their done.


LOD what’s that?


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 10, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> LOD what’s that?


It's sorta like calling the artist formerly known as Prince by the name "Prince". Same people, same duty  but weird name change.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 10, 2019)

My store is still refusing to give up the term LOD . It is used constantly by nearly everyone. I think the only way it will disappear is if the bigwigs hear it and have a cow.


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 10, 2019)

Sebastian said:


> That’s real vague


It’s really not much different than General Merchandise, lol they’re practically the same. Some nights I’m listed under “closing expert”, others I’m listed under “General Merchandise”, but the tasks don’t change.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Dec 10, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> It's sorta like calling the artist formerly known as Prince by the name "Prince". Same people, same duty  but weird name change.


Ah yes I get it 😂


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Dec 10, 2019)

happygoth said:


> My store is still refusing to give up the term LOD . It is used constantly by nearly everyone. I think the only way it will disappear is if the bigwigs hear it and have a cow.


It was dumb to begin with. Why have one person baby sit everyone? Makes way more sense to have your own lead help you out. There’s not just one person in charge so no Leader in Duty. We’ve gotten rid of the term LOD but now they just say “TL please” so same idea. They still don’t get the whole of your TL is here call them not just any team lead


----------



## dannyy315 (Dec 10, 2019)

We have the same leader every weeknight anyway so I just call him out by name, on weekends though I say "leader" because it rotates.


----------



## NKG (Dec 10, 2019)

Sebastian said:


> What do the closing teams look like at your stores.. hours, rolls, responsibilities, TL routines TM routines etc expectations etc etc



They prefer Hawaii butter


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Dec 10, 2019)

dannyy315 said:


> We have the same leader every weeknight anyway so I just call him out by name, on weekends though I say "leader" because it rotates.


We just have aboard by the time clock and when a a TL or ETL comes in they just write their name on it so the team knows who is here and can call the corresponding TL


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 10, 2019)

Sebastian said:


> Nah I said everyone (TL wise) leaves by 6:30 EXCEPT for the closing TL



OH, I misunderstood. Sorry! 

What's this about there no longer being an LOD? Here is the first I've heard of it. What are people supposed to do when asking for the leader on duty over the walkie?


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 11, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> The closing team is supposed to come in 5pm & later. Closing tl comes in at 3pm or 4pm depending on what the store closes. There is more info on workbench about closing tl's & routines.


I have looked and I just can’t find anything other than the job descriptions


----------



## Dog (Dec 11, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> OH, I misunderstood. Sorry!
> 
> What's this about there no longer being an LOD? Here is the first I've heard of it. What are people supposed to do when asking for the leader on duty over the walkie?


When you need something you’re supposed to call for whoever is in that particular department instead of one person having to babysit the whole store. The CTL still does end up babysitting but if you have a service & engagement question for example and the ETL-SE is in the building why call for an “LOD”


----------



## GhostShrimp (Dec 11, 2019)

We still use the titles that were supposed to disappear with modernization. We have a GSA running the front lanes and an LOD making sure the rest of the store is zoned and stocked. Some of the GSAs bring stuff out to refill or even reset endcaps.  If we have “extra” cashiers while open,  they put out reshop after cleaning up and zoning the front lanes. Cashiers may also zone up essentials or another section that really needs help. We have one or two closing experts to zone up, but unfortunately one keeps getting pulled into OPU. LOD and other TL’s get sucked into OPU, too. Many times we close up and get out there with the rest of the reshop, help stock essentials, help backstock (some of us bc the seasonals have no clue how the hell to do that).  We frequently need to zone up seasonal or baby or softlines needs help. 

Grocery has someone closing till 10 most nights, but there must be a TL or someone else because there’s always chatter about the compactor around 10:30?  

We usually have closing staff for style, beauty, electronics. Grocery leaves early as previously mentioned. Cart attendants are usually out right at closing.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 14, 2019)

Dog said:


> When you need something you’re supposed to call for whoever is in that particular department instead of one person having to babysit the whole store. The CTL still does end up babysitting but if you have a service & engagement question for example and the ETL-SE is in the building why call for an “LOD”



Oh, my store mostly did that, anyway. For sure with SETL questions, or grocery. But, since we don't have a TL for GM most of the time, who would they call for for escalated help, if not the LOD (either by name, or if you don't know for sure which of the leaders are still in the store, by "LOD")?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 14, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> OH, I misunderstood. Sorry!
> 
> What's this about there no longer being an LOD? Here is the first I've heard of it. What are people supposed to do when asking for the leader on duty over the walkie?


They shouldn’t be asking that. They go to their direct leader or that leaders boss. if neither are there then call the leader that is there by name.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 14, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> Oh, my store mostly did that, anyway. For sure with SETL questions, or grocery. But, since we don't have a TL for GM most of the time, who would they call for for escalated help, if not the LOD (either by name, or if you don't know for sure which of the leaders are still in the store, by "LOD")?


But see, there is no longer an lod (lead on duty) schedule. The leaders no longer take shifts covering the store. So asking for an lod is pointless, there isn’t one.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 14, 2019)

Dog said:


> When you need something you’re supposed to call for whoever is in that particular department instead of one person having to babysit the whole store. The CTL still does end up babysitting but if you have a service & engagement question for example and the ETL-SE is in the building why call for an “LOD”


Same reason a ship has a captain rather than having the officers rule by committee. Someone has to be the final word, the one with the responsibility for how things happen and the one with the authority to change directions depending on circumstances. No actual store leader/manager, mixed messages could and probably do happen regularly and everyone makes different final decisions for circumstances. Customer #1 could get one answer and then overhear Customer #2 getting a different answer to the same situation. That'll get ugly fast.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Dec 14, 2019)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> But see, there is no longer an lod (lead on duty) schedule. The leaders no longer take shifts covering the store. So asking for an lod is pointless, there isn’t one.



Ask for an LOD at my store, you'll get directed to one. Random ETLs taking turns I guess


----------



## Anelmi (Dec 14, 2019)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> But see, there is no longer an lod (lead on duty) schedule. The leaders no longer take shifts covering the store. So asking for an lod is pointless, there isn’t one.



Except there is...on weekends and since it rotates, I think calling for an LOD is fair.


----------



## thebroche (Dec 14, 2019)

Anelmi said:


> Except there is...on weekends and since it rotates, I think calling for an LOD is fair.



Not to mention when CL is on lunch. Typically, there's only one TL left to cover, so that literally makes them the LOD. All this talk, for example, if you're a market TM you should go to your market TL..but what if they're not there, etc.


----------



## Werddd (Dec 15, 2019)

At my store there’s a handful of us. We come in and grab reshop. Then we just work at our own pace. Our closing TL doesn’t really bother us too much. On weekends the SD or ETL that’s closing will check on us every so often. I’ve never felt pressure to get it 100% done but I have A & B side (and paper) so it’s almost impossible to get it 100% zoned and keep up with reshop, especially nights where we have to go up for backup. I do get most of it done though.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 15, 2019)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> But see, there is no longer an lod (lead on duty) schedule. The leaders no longer take shifts covering the store. So asking for an lod is pointless, there isn’t one.



Again, this doesn't really compute. Unless my store is weird. Even though there is one person nominally charged with answering LOD calls, any of the ETLs or closing TLs would answer LOD calls. Maybe it's just semantics, but having "LOD" as a way to call for someone with more authority when you don't know exactly who is on or who is available seems like a reasonable thing. If Corporate wants to get rid of the term, officially, good for them, but good luck getting stores to stop using it because it's, well, useful.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 15, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> Again, this doesn't really compute. Unless my store is weird. Even though there is one person nominally charged with answering LOD calls, any of the ETLs or closing TLs would answer LOD calls. Maybe it's just semantics, but having "LOD" as a way to call for someone with more authority when you don't know exactly who is on or who is available seems like a reasonable thing. If Corporate wants to get rid of the term, officially, good for them, but good luck getting stores to stop using it because it's, well, useful.


Right before I left they got rid of the term. We were told to call out "leader" on the walkie.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Dec 15, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> OH, I misunderstood. Sorry!
> 
> What's this about there no longer being an LOD? Here is the first I've heard of it. What are people supposed to do when asking for the leader on duty over the walkie?


There isn’t a leader of duty anymore. No more of just one person running the show. Makes way more sense


----------



## Coqui (Dec 15, 2019)

It is a simple thing to do. You have a question about something in Food & Beverage? Call the F&B TL or ETL that’s there. They aren’t there? Then that responsibility becomes that of the SD. If the SD isn’t there either, it goes to the Closing TL. If for some odd reason none of them are there, then any other leader in the building will jump in.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 15, 2019)

Anelmi said:


> Except there is...on weekends and since it rotates, I think calling for an LOD is fair.


There’s no lod schedule. There is a schedule of etls, but none are designated as leader on duty. Too many people get lod confused with etl. They have different meaning.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 16, 2019)

CoquiAzul said:


> It is a simple thing to do. You have a question about something in Food & Beverage? Call the F&B TL or ETL that’s there. They aren’t there? Then that responsibility becomes that of the SD. If the SD isn’t there either, it goes to the Closing TL. If for some odd reason none of them are there, then any other leader in the building will jump in.


And when you have no clue who's in, who's on break and who is handling a particular area or who has authority to do what? When a guest is right there needing something or you've spotted a problem, how many people to you call for before getting the right one? Is it leader lottery?

An actual top manager is best, who can either take care of it or know exactly who should take care of it.


----------



## Coqui (Dec 16, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> And when you have no clue who's in, who's on break and who is handling a particular area or who has authority to do what? When a guest is right there needing something or you've spotted a problem, how many people to you call for before getting the right one? Is it leader lottery?
> 
> An actual top manager is best, who can either take care of it or know exactly who should take care of it.


All you do is ask. Nothing really difficult to understand.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 16, 2019)

CoquiAzul said:


> All you do is ask. Nothing really difficult to understand.


Listen to yourself though. That food and beverage TM will have the following conversation.

"F&B TL, you on walkie?"
Crickets.
"F&B ETL, you on walkie?"
Crickets.
"SD, you on walkie?"
Random voice "SD left already."
"Closing TL, you on walkie?"

And only then the reason for the walkie can be addressed. That's a lot of wasted time, calm guests that got upset over their time being wasted, and possibly urgent situations going bad.

No, ridiculous. One go to authority position that can be filled by different people at different times without communication disruption is best.


----------



## Coqui (Dec 16, 2019)

Tessa120 said:


> Listen to yourself though. That food and beverage TM will have the following conversation.
> 
> "F&B TL, you on walkie?"
> Crickets.
> ...


“F&B team, can someone assist me with this guest?” That’s all you have to say. It’s not as complicated as we are making it seem.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 16, 2019)

Until random voice asks what you need and why you need something and you have to explain/justify.  I worked at Target, I heard radio calls a lot, I made radio calls a lot.  Going through the LOD got considerably faster results that trying to tag a specific person, especially if you didn't know break or work schedules.


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 16, 2019)

Geez, it's not that hard. Just today, I had a question about something in GM2. I called the GM2TL over the walkie. Got an immediate response from GM1TL, "He went to break, is there anything I can help you with?" Had another question for the Style TL. Called over the walkie. Got an immediate response from the SSETL, "She had to leave for awhile. What do you need?"

Easy Peasy. If I'm not sure if a specific lead is in the building, it's just "Hey, [X] are you here?" Someone will let me know if they aren't.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 17, 2019)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> But see, there is no longer an lod (lead on duty) schedule. The leaders no longer take shifts covering the store. So asking for an lod is pointless, there isn’t one.


ASANTS. It still says LOD on our staff schedule.


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Dec 17, 2019)

Why don’t you guys know what leaders are in the building when you get in...


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 17, 2019)

CrosstrainInsane said:


> Why don’t you guys know what leaders are in the building when you get in...


Because only some leaders end up on the grid on a given day, depending on their executive assignments.  Because grids aren't easy to come by.  Because people go on break.  Because three hours in, you're lucky to remember your own name, much less the names you saw when checking in.


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Dec 17, 2019)

None of those are valid reasons not to know what leaders are around.  It’s retail. Buck up or be gone.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 17, 2019)

So a TM is to know the ETLs' break schedule and know when not to ask for them? Remembering when they are supposed to leave and when they really leave? Without any written record for half of them? When there's several TLs and ETzls in the building at the same time? That the brain should be focused on other people's schedules and not the daily tasks?

You act like there's only 1 leader in the building at a given time, that leader's schedule is clearly posted, and it never varies. Like there's not multiple leaders in the building at any given time, that it's not true most aren't on the grid, and that it's not true there is no 15 minute schedule for anyone and not true that some TMs don't have a defined lunch time and no leader has a defined lunch time.

Trying to figure out which leadership is in the building without multiple walkie calls is like trying to play chess when you dont know how half the pieces move.


----------



## CrosstrainInsane (Dec 17, 2019)

Has nothing to do with memorizing. Just being conscious and aware of what’s going on around you and what’s being said on the walkie. And yeah, sometimes you might have to use your walkie and ask. Don’t need 1 leader to respond to everything at any given time. If you’re asking for someone and you’re hearing crickets, well your team needs to get it together and help each other on the walkie, similar to what @seasonaldude said a few posts back.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 17, 2019)

I think the LOD program was fine. Everyone had their turn, everyone knew what they had to do, and 99% of the time the LODs were very responsive. It's better than calling for a leader/manager over and over and no one answering. Sears tried to institute a Manager on Duty program several times in the last few years I was there and they always failed miserably because no one ever wanted to be "in charge", including the store manager. 

That being said, it does make sense to call a specific leader if the question pertains to their area. If the Style TL is there, it would only make sense to ask them a Style question. Same with HR, GS, SFS, etc. 

As for schedules, we have the Leader schedule for the month posted on the wall in TSC.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 17, 2019)

At my store if you ask for an lod no one will answer. Because there isn’t one. You ask for the leader over the area you have a question for. Or you won’t be responded to.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 16, 2020)

Question: What do the people scheduled as "closing experts" do at your stores?


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Feb 16, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> Question: What do the people scheduled as "closing experts" do at your stores?


Zone and reshop. Help guests and respond to call boxes, and take phone calls. Backup as minimally as possible. And absolutely no truck.


----------



## Bosch (Feb 16, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I think the LOD program was fine. Everyone had their turn, everyone knew what they had to do, and 99% of the time the LODs were very responsive. It's better than calling for a leader/manager over and over and no one answering. Sears tried to institute a Manager on Duty program several times in the last few years I was there and they always failed miserably because no one ever wanted to be "in charge", including the store manager.
> 
> That being said, it does make sense to call a specific leader if the question pertains to their area. If the Style TL is there, it would only make sense to ask them a Style question. Same with HR, GS, SFS, etc.
> 
> As for schedules, we have the Leader schedule for the month posted on the wall in TSC.



We are NOT ALLOWED to know the ETL/Leader schedule, it is not something we need to know, per the STL. 

This is how radio chat goes in our store. "Style, infants, Style infants?" Silence, more silence, "Style TL? Style TL?" Yes this is TL lead X, "Who is in infants?" TL- No one is scheduled, "Ok can you help me with x?" TL - Sorry outside my area. 

They then turn off their radio it seems cause that is the last you will hear from them, no matter how much noise you make asking for help. Sale lost and I just let my ETL know..


----------



## keynesian (Feb 17, 2020)

Closing Process:
Print your grid, look for gaps, and get attendance.
Check in with SD
Check in with TLs/ETLs before they leave
Schedule your lunch, take it while another TL or ETL can watch the store while you are offstage.  Get used to taking an early lunch, sometimes 2 hours into your shift.
Get nightly plan from leadership before they leave
Make sure plan is reasonable and expectations realistic
For teams with no lead or lead already gone for the day, check in with them and make sure they are on track
For teams with lead still there, let lead know that you want them to give you an update when they leave - and be honest with them.  Don't let a style lead leave if the fitting room is trashed without getting a solid plan.  Don't let a grocery team lead stick you with an empty milk cooler with no plan to fill it soon.  Don't let GM stick you with a bunch of SFS packing to do right before the 430pm goal, or a bunch of truck to push with 1 expert to push half the truck.
Evaluate how busy you are.  If you have 1 cashier all night, schedule your consultants and experts a time for them to go up for backup, so it will be more orderly.
Evaluate reshop: this is the only production the closer definitively owns.  I would make it their first priority when they get in, but depending on circumstances you cant always do that. 
I would walk the entire store at least 3 times throughout your shift, backroom included, vestibule included.  Take a 3 tier with you as you walk.  Grab all reshop off of front endcaps.  Identify zone opportunities.  Check in with consultants and experts as you come across them.  You have as much authority over them as you allow them to perceive.
Finally you have the front end.  This is where you will have to spend a good chunk of your time once the SETL leaves for the night.  You will have to prep the cash office and let your closing advocate kno when to start closing the lanes.
This is hardly an exhaustive list, but this will comprise the bulk of what you actually do in any given day.


----------



## keynesian (Feb 17, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> Listen to yourself though. That food and beverage TM will have the following conversation.
> 
> "F&B TL, you on walkie?"
> Crickets.
> ...


I hate this mentality and let me explain why: nothing we do is rocket science.  No guest needs a team leader to explain what kind of ramen we carry.  If a guest is there, help the guest.  Search terms in mywork in the mydevice.  If you dont know where peanut butter is type it in.

If you have a real life honest to god actual emergency then please use the proper procedures.  YOU wasting a guests time because you dont feel like doing those things is precisely that, YOU wasting a guests time.  Feel bad about it because you are failing that guest and not doing your job.

The only real exceptions are tech and beauty, which are covered open to close - call those consultants either by name or by team to get their attention.  Sometimes, they are helping other guests.  You should help the other guest while waiting.

Sometimes the only expert for an area is up for guest assistance, along with their leader.  That circumstance does not absolve you from helping a guest.

Now with all that being said, you can be completely honest with the guest.  If they ask you "whats the best nail polish here?" Just be honest and say you don't use nail polish.  A guest demanding someone more knowledgeable speak with them in no way constitutes an emergency whatsoever, under any circumstances whatsoever, anywhere on planet earth, for target or any company.  It is a momentary inconvenience for the guest.  Sure during Q4 every guest believes their situation constitutes an emergency.  They are all wrong.


----------



## happygoth (Feb 17, 2020)

Bosch said:


> We are NOT ALLOWED to know the ETL/Leader schedule, it is not something we need to know, per the STL.
> 
> This is how radio chat goes in our store. "Style, infants, Style infants?" Silence, more silence, "Style TL? Style TL?" Yes this is TL lead X, "Who is in infants?" TL- No one is scheduled, "Ok can you help me with x?" TL - Sorry outside my area.
> 
> They then turn off their radio it seems cause that is the last you will hear from them, no matter how much noise you make asking for help. Sale lost and I just let my ETL know..


That's insane. If your SD lets the Style TL get away with that, they should both be written up, if not fired. There is no excuse for any TL claiming on the walkie that they won't help because "that's not my area".


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 17, 2020)

If you are assigned to Stationery, then you shouldn't be abandoning it to walk a guest to peanut butter. Nope, there's valid reasons to get someone in the right work area to take care of the guest's needs. And if The Powers That Be decided no TMs then yeah, someone, ie TL, should do the job they decided not to schedule for.

And there were not my pay grade moments where I did call for a leader just so I could stop dealing with the person. Usually 5 minutes later the leader was still debating with the guest so very valid, not an emergency yet needed. So yeah, you don't need an emergency to need a leader. That's what they are paid for.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Feb 17, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> If you are assigned to Stationery, then you shouldn't be abandoning it to walk a guest to peanut butter. Nope, there's valid reasons to get someone in the right work area to take care of the guest's needs. And if The Powers That Be decided no TMs then yeah, someone, ie TL, should do the job they decided not to schedule for.
> 
> And there were not my pay grade moments where I did call for a leader just so I could stop dealing with the person. Usually 5 minutes later the leader was still debating with the guest so very valid, not an emergency yet needed. So yeah, you don't need an emergency to need a leader. That's what they are paid for.



Guests like this are why I never get all my work done. Management wants us to assist the guests...so I do...and then I get grilled for doing so. It's like they don't think guests like this exist--or rather they won't admit that there's not enough TMs on the floor and the guests latch on to whoever they see first.

They ALWAYS need to be taken across the store from where you're working


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 17, 2020)

Yeah, we're supposed to walk all guests to the item location, and that works if the item is reasonably close, but most guests don't even want me walk clear across the store with them. Some do, and if I'm in stationery and I know they're never going to find grocery on their own let alone peanut butter, it's me that does the walking. We have a lot of elderly guests, so we do a lot of walking. Especially since odds are good there's nobody on the floor in grocery, anyway, so I can't just say "someone over there will help you"




happygoth said:


> That's insane. If your SD lets the Style TL get away with that, they should both be written up, if not fired. There is no excuse for any TL claiming on the walkie that they won't help because "that's not my area".



Yeah, at my store I can hear the "Shitty TL, go to two" that would come in from an ETL/SD/other TL about 3 nanoseconds after they finished talking. For a Style TL, in particular, to claim any area of Style is "not their area" is bonkers. You're a Style TL, motherfucker, yes baby clothes is your area.

Calling out to grocery to help you find something for a guest if you're not a grocery TM or something is totally fine, but you do the best you can for the guest with your device and if you can't get an answer then call for help. Not rocket science, indeed.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 18, 2020)

And people hate saying it, but sometimes asking someone who works in the area will get you a factual response in 30 seconds when looking it up on the zebra will take 5 minutes.


----------



## RedcardReba (Feb 18, 2020)

CrosstrainInsane said:


> Why don’t you guys know what leaders are in the building when you get in...


They work varied schedules.


----------



## happygoth (Feb 18, 2020)

I'm boggled by the notion that at some stores the team is not allowed to know the Leader schedule. What's the big secret? Strange.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Feb 18, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I'm boggled by the notion that at some stores the team is not allowed to know the Leader schedule. What's the big secret? Strange.



I don't bother because I'm there one day a week, and what's it matter anyway. I used to ask every day who was LOD, but it doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 18, 2020)

Tessa120 said:


> And people hate saying it, but sometimes asking someone who works in the area will get you a factual response in 30 seconds when looking it up on the zebra will take 5 minutes.



Yeah, I have a decent sense for what types of things I'll never be able to find on the zebra, or on my own taking a guest through style, but it bugs when someone is like "Grocery team, what aisle is mustard in?" Look that shit up yourself.


----------



## happygoth (Feb 18, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> Yeah, I have a decent sense for what types of things I'll never be able to find on the zebra, or on my own taking a guest through style, but it bugs when someone is like "Grocery team, what aisle is mustard in?" Look that shit up yourself.


In our store it's G19...took me all of 20 seconds on my own phone.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Feb 18, 2020)

What makes me shake my head is when I ask for someone specific two or 3 times and fail to get a response.  So I ask for salaried person ( they are executives) and it is their response that makes me shake my head.  The person I was asking for is on lunch or left for the day.  So why couldn't you say that sooner when I was asking for the team member?????


----------



## happygoth (Feb 19, 2020)

My leaders are pretty good at saying that someone is on break or left for the day, other TMs as well. There are occasional times when no one answers right away, but I figure it's because those that have the answer are busy.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 19, 2020)

3 seconds using the mydevice app on my phone. Thanks @Mikuhl


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 20, 2020)

Y’all are getting to worked up about the word LOD if you don’t know who to call... like if you really don’t know all the names of the leaders in your builder and don’t care to look at the leadership schedule when you clock in ... then just say “can someone from the LEADERSHIP TEAM help me?”


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Feb 20, 2020)

Sebastian said:


> Y’all are getting to worked up about the word LOD if you don’t know who to call... like if you really don’t know all the names of the leaders in your builder and don’t care to look at the leadership schedule when you clock in ... then just say “can someone from the LEADERSHIP TEAM help me?”



I just ask who the LOD is and call them. I'll keep saying that until they start telling me not to


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 20, 2020)

keynesian said:


> Closing Process:
> Print your grid, look for gaps, and get attendance.
> Check in with SD
> Check in with TLs/ETLs before they leave
> ...



... why are you spending most of your time up front? We’re you and ex GSTL?


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 20, 2020)

Thanks guys, I have my routine down pretty solid now that Christmas is over. Reshop? What’s that ? it doesn’t exist! Done before it even happens, We zone and once we get to a good level of presentation we support business in other areas such as sales planners, replenishment in “top priority” areas per the stores weekly, wrapping up price change etc


----------



## keynesian (Feb 22, 2020)

Sebastian said:


> ... why are you spending most of your time up front? We’re you and ex GSTL?


Was never in front end leadership, however your S&E TLs leave before your closing advocate leaves for the night - and they are the only ones doing anything for you that has to be followed 100% to compliance.

I have heard of some stores that have the same closing advocate Monday thru Friday, and the Closing TLs at those stores and entrust them with the full responsibility of running the front end.  However, not all stores are lucky enough to have this.


----------



## Tessa120 (Feb 22, 2020)

IWishIKnew said:


> Yeah, I have a decent sense for what types of things I'll never be able to find on the zebra, or on my own taking a guest through style, but it bugs when someone is like "Grocery team, what aisle is mustard in?" Look that shit up yourself.





happygoth said:


> In our store it's G19...took me all of 20 seconds on my own phone.



And then a good chunk, at least one in three, will follow up with "What sizes do you have? What are their prices? What other brands do you carry, and their sizes and prices? Are any packages designed so the opening is actually at the bottom like ketchup has?" Nope, whoever has mustard can read off the shelf labels and look at the packaging faster than it can be looked up on a zebra. Many guests don't want a simple answer, they want comparative pricing. And some also want information read off the actual packaging, like dimensions of specific parts rather than whole, materials, colors and other manufacturer information that is not reprinted on target.com.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 22, 2020)

Lmao our closing team is 2 people. In a SUPERT. Ridiculous.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 23, 2020)

keynesian said:


> Was never in front end leadership, however your S&E TLs leave before your closing advocate leaves for the night - and they are the only ones doing anything for you that has to be followed 100% to compliance.
> 
> I have heard of some stores that have the same closing advocate Monday thru Friday, and the Closing TLs at those stores and entrust them with the full responsibility of running the front end.  However, not all stores are lucky enough to have this.


 Gotcha, we don’t have the same one M-F but we have a typical range of 5-6 people that we have extensively trained and if they are new I spend about 3 nights with them checking in and out and I continue to observe for about 3 weeks of their shifts... they have to pass observations during their TL hours before they schedule them at night


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Feb 27, 2020)

We literally post the monthly leadership schedule (with the exception of ETL AP) next to the team members schedules.



Bosch said:


> We are NOT ALLOWED to know the ETL/Leader schedule, it is not something we need to know, per the STL.
> 
> This is how radio chat goes in our store. "Style, infants, Style infants?" Silence, more silence, "Style TL? Style TL?" Yes this is TL lead X, "Who is in infants?" TL- No one is scheduled, "Ok can you help me with x?" TL - Sorry outside my area.
> 
> They then turn off their radio it seems cause that is the last you will hear from them, no matter how much noise you make asking for help. Sale lost and I just let my ETL know..





happygoth said:


> I'm boggled by the notion that at some stores the team is not allowed to know the Leader schedule. What's the big secret? Strange.


----------



## Dannygirl (May 6, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> 3 seconds using the mydevice app on my phone. Thanks @Mikuhl


How do you get the mydevice app for your phone?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 6, 2020)

Dannygirl said:


> How do you get the mydevice app for your phone?


Download it here for,
Android: myStore - Apps on Google Play - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=mikuhl.mystore
iOS: ‎myStore for Spot - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mystore-for-spot/id1449655041?mt=8


----------



## Dannygirl (May 8, 2020)

Thank you! This will be such a big help, especially with OPU and SFS


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 8, 2020)

Dannygirl said:


> Thank you! This will be such a big help, especially with OPU and SFS


Thank @Mikuhl please.


----------



## jackandcat (May 14, 2020)

keynesian said:


> Sometimes the only expert for an area is up for guest assistance, along with their leader.  That circumstance does not absolve you from helping a guest.......Now with all that being said, you can be completely honest with the guest.  If they ask you "whats the best nail polish here?" Just be honest and say you don't use nail polish.  A guest demanding someone more knowledgeable speak with them in no way constitutes an emergency whatsoever, under any circumstances whatsoever....


  One of the paradoxes of being Target is that the stores are described as an "upscale discount department store".   Most of our merchandise is in the box, small appliance displays are non functional, we don't really have "sales consultants" on duty who are thoroughly trained on the merits of specific products or to demonstrate how a product works.

Those value-added personalized services are offered at specialty stores.  These include as dedicated beauty stores, hardware stores, gardening centers, specialty shoe stores, fashion clothing boutiques, and so forth. Sales consultants at these businesses are supposed to give you personalized attention.  For example, at a full-service shoe store, a sales consultant assists you in checking the size of your feet, pulling the correct size shoes from the back stockroom, helping you try them on, putting unwanted shoes back into the box, ringing up the sale and - by the way, would you like some shoe polish or shoe-shining brush to go with that?  The retail price is higher than at "discounter" Target but you are paying more for the personalized service and the shopping environment, which is more personalized.

You'll also find this kind of personalized service with specialized sales consultants at full-service traditional department stores like Macy's, Nordstrom, Saks Fifth Avenue, Belk, Bloomingdales, Dillards, Lord & Taylor.  Once again, you are paying more for personalized service (than at a discount store like Target) as well as having in-stock access to some slower-selling specialized product sizes or categories.

So that's the conundrum:  Except for the occasional days and times when Target's outsourced smartphone staff (Marketsource) or outsourced beauty concierges on duty, we don't really have in-store sales consultants with in-depth product knowledge.  That's the key difference between a "discount" and "full service" retailer.  Nobody working on the sales floor at Target earns sales commissions, either.   FYI The second key difference between a "discount" and "full service" retailer is shopping carts.  You almost never see shopping carts on the sales floor at a full-service department store.


----------

